# POTENTIOMETER SPEED CONTROLLER(PB 6) Electric Vehicles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $54.99*
End Date: Friday Jul-04-2008 11:31:33 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $54.99
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I have bought 2 of them. One for my car and one for a friends VW EV.

They came from Inida and took a while, both boxes were damaged, but the units were fine.

I now have over 3 years and 4300> miles on mine and the other one is doing well on the VW.

Would I buy one again? Why not.....


----------

